# Keeping salt from infront of the spreader



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Not really a repair, but still a question for the fine folks of plowsite.

We all know about that damn pile of salt left in the bed of the truck from the salter. During our last storm, I noticed a buddy of mine with a western striker didn't have much in the bed. I also noticed that it looked like his chain went past the hopper, preventing a lot of salt from dropping out.

My question, has anyone ever tried to create a rubber (of other material) chute down the front inside of the hopper (side facing cab) to help stop some of the spill off? Am I crazy? Surely someone's thought to try this, let me know if it worked and what you did.

Thanks!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

JMHConstruction said:


> Not really a repair, but still a question for the fine folks of plowsite.
> 
> We all know about that damn pile of salt left in the bed of the truck from the salter. During our last storm, I noticed a buddy of mine with a western striker didn't have much in the bed. I also noticed that it looked like his chain went past the hopper, preventing a lot of salt from dropping out.
> 
> ...


How aboot a Pic of the area in question


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

More than a 5 gallon bucket?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

JMHConstruction said:


> Not really a repair, but still a question for the fine folks of plowsite.
> 
> We all know about that damn pile of salt left in the bed of the truck from the salter. During our last storm, I noticed a buddy of mine with a western striker didn't have much in the bed. I also noticed that it looked like his chain went past the hopper, preventing a lot of salt from dropping out.
> 
> ...


Is this the Boss?



Mark Oomkes said:


> More than a 5 gallon bucket?


Oooohhh... Good question...


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> More than a 5 gallon bucket?


I'm sure that's a joke I missed out on...but yes it's more. By the time i clean it after a storm (I go through maybe 25 to 30 yards, from the pretreat to cleanup) I'd say there's about a quarter yard or more piled up back there.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Is this the Boss?


Yes


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

BUFF said:


> How aboot a Pic of the area in question


I'll get some


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JMHConstruction said:


> I'm sure that's a joke I missed out on...but yes it's more. By the time i clean it after a storm (I go through maybe 25 to 30 yards, from the pretreat to cleanup) I'd say there's about a quarter yard or more piled up back there.


So you still have about 2 1/2 yards less than Jeff did...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Is it simply falling down from the hopper and missing the track or is it being dragged there by the pintle chain under the spreader


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

JMHConstruction said:


> 25 to 30 yards


Holy Shnikeys!


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Put the salter on two studs, so you can just wash out everything from underneath it.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Holy Shnikeys!


No kidding, that's some serious Skin through that spreader per storm!!!

Matt, are you really filling that spreader up 13-15 times per storm?
Do you not have a plow?


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

BossPlow2010 said:


> No kidding, that's some serious Skin through that spreader per storm!!!
> 
> Matt, are you really filling that spreader up 13-15 times per storm?
> Do you not have a plow?


My route is about 9.5 tons. We will pretreat and then after the storm hit it again. One of my large properties usually wants another light coat if its during business hours (large retail and restaurant strip mall). Then I usually help where I can from other subs that broke down, and if we have refreeze. There is also a...very large GPS company... locally that over salts so much it's not even funny...I hit that quite a bit the next day and the following night because they want it dry curb to curb...think ethical salting...

The storm over the new year i had 35 tons or something.

These are all very close to salt piles, and one has salt on the property. Furthest is about 10 minutes away, and this isn't all done on one treatment.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Mr.Markus said:


> Is it simply falling down from the hopper and missing the track or is it being dragged there by the pintle chain under the spreader


I believe its both now that I think about it. The boss spreader has a metal catch (?) Thing underneath that i have to empty every so often. It prevents salt from dropping under the spreader, but as it builds it may be also pushing it back.

If that's the case, my idea would be worthless. Originally I was thinking it was just falling out the front.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

JMHConstruction said:


> My route is about 9.5 tons. We will pretreat and then after the storm hit it again. One of my large properties usually wants another light coat if its during business hours (large retail and restaurant strip mall). Then I usually help where I can from other subs that broke down, and if we have refreeze. There is also a...very large GPS company... locally that over salts so much it's not even funny...I hit that quite a bit the next day and the following night because they want it dry curb to curb...think ethical salting...
> 
> The storm over the new year i had 35 tons or something.
> 
> These are all very close to salt piles, and one has salt on the property. Furthest is about 10 minutes away, and this isn't all done on one treatment.


I guess that splains the new duelly.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Pay attention when loading or getting loaded too. Its been awhile since Ive been to a yard to get loaded but quite often an operator using an yard bucket would dump spilling infront instead of out back of the unit. These spills add up quickly especially at 10-15 fills a storm.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'd shoot myself spreading that much out of an electric.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'd shoot myself spreading that much out of an electric.


.357 Mag?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> .357 Mag?


Sure


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'd shoot myself spreading that much out of an electric.


The gas spreader is definitely a little faster, but the ability to fine tune is worth it. If I know it's an ice storm at night (and I don't have the boss already hooked up), I'll throw the gas in. Did it twice last year when I could just open her up and go.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

And before you say it, no I don't have the ability to get a hydraulic unit...:laugh:


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

JMHConstruction said:


> And before you say it, no I don't have the ability to get a hydraulic unit...:laugh:


Quiter 
Should have bought a Ford with a PTO


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Mr.Markus said:


> Pay attention when loading or getting loaded too. Its been awhile since Ive been to a yard to get loaded but quite often an operator using an yard bucket would dump spilling infront instead of out back of the unit. These spills add up quickly especially at 10-15 fills a storm.


It's usually me that spills it 

This is definitely from the back end. I can hear every pellet the loader drops.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

BUFF said:


> Quiter
> Should have bought a Ford with a PTO


At the risk of sounding completely clueless on costs and mechanics, I'm surprised they don't come standard on 1 ton and larger trucks.

Isn't it just an extra part on the trans?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JMHConstruction said:


> The gas spreader is definitely a little faster, but the ability to fine tune is worth it. If I know it's an ice storm at night (and I don't have the boss already hooked up), I'll throw the gas in. Did it twice last year when I could just open her up and go.


I'd get a hydraulic spreader...lolol


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

JMHConstruction said:


> At the risk of sounding completely clueless on costs and mechanics, I'm surprised they don't come standard on 1 ton and larger trucks.
> 
> Isn't it just an extra part on the trans?


PTO is aboot a $750-1000 kicker.
In theory your close as to what it is.
I'm given it some thought to having my next pickup ordered with it. 
I can see it being a handing thing when I get to Wyoming.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'd get a hydraulic spreader...lolol


So mulch banter.......


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> PTO is aboot a $750-1000 kicker.
> In theory your close as to what it is.
> I'm given it some thought to having my next pickup ordered with it.
> I can see it being a handing thing when I get to Wyoming.


Why?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Why?


Run Hyd Beaver tail on GN trailer, power remote fence post driver, power portable chutes and calf table and hauling equipment that has hyd wheels like cultivators, bottom plows, etc....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Oh


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'd shoot myself spreading that much out of an electric.


No kidding!
Spreading 2 yards is slower than the US mail...


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

BUFF said:


> Run Hyd Beaver tail on GN trailer, power remote fence post driver, power portable chutes and calf table and hauling equipment that has hyd wheels like cultivators, bottom plows, etc....


Buy the Milwaukee hyd pump...

or.....

Add a bigger tank and run it off your plow...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Oh


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Buy the Milwaukee hyd pump...


No.... I'm a Dewalt guy...


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

BossPlow2010 said:


> No kidding!
> Spreading 2 yards is slower than the US mail...


I could justify a bigger spreader, just not the bigger truck.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

BUFF said:


> Run Hyd Beaver tail on GN trailer, power remote fence post driver, power portable chutes and calf table and hauling equipment that has hyd wheels like cultivators, bottom plows, etc....


Sort of like a bigger unimog, that can actoally motor on the highway, but no 3 point hitch.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Finally had a storm. This was after spreading 22 yards. Spreader is sitting up on 4x4s (lifts it about 2") to attempt in making it easier to clean.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Never mind. I can't get photos to load


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

How many acres are you doing with that truck...?


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Mr.Markus said:


> How many acres are you doing with that truck...?


If I only do my route, it's roughly 38 acres to salt (I only plow 7 of them).


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

i hope you have a backup salter...
Lol.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JMHConstruction said:


> If I only do my route, it's roughly 38 acres to salt (I only plow 7 of them).


2 tonnes at a time???


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> 2 tonnes at a time???


I have it on good authority from veteran snow management contractors that you can get 4.5 tonnes on a 3500 dually....


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> 2 tonnes at a time???


It's only 18-19 loads.......


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

BUFF said:


> It's only 18-19 loads.......


Thats about 3 times what I use per acre....lol.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus said:


> I have it on good authority from veteran snow management contractors that you can get 4.5 tonnes on a 3500 dually....


Who???


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> 2 tonnes at a time???


Two and a half


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Matt, how long does it take for you to salt everything?
8 hours?


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Matt, how long does it take for you to salt everything?
> 8 hours?


If it's night and a pretreat, about 2 hrs 45 min. If its in the middle of rush hour with snow on the ground, about 4hrs 30 minute


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mr.Markus said:


> Thats about 3 times what I use per acre....lol.


Used 900# per acre which from what I understand seems to be app rate for areas that unethically salt..
Yes 900# per is excessive.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

I just want to make sure I’m picking up what you’re putting down.

vbx 8000
Spreading 38 acres
Which is about 38000lbs of salt
Which is 6.4 heaping loads
In 2 3/4 hours or 4.5 hours during rush hour.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

BossPlow2010 said:


> I just want to make sure I'm picking up what you're putting down.
> 
> vbx 8000
> Spreading 38 acres
> ...


Depending on the conditions, it's pretty rare that I put down 1,000 lbs per ache.

My salt is about 10 minutes from my property. I refill at the pile about every half hour to 40 minutes, depending on traffic in the strip mall and out on the roads.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

JMHConstruction said:


> Depending on the conditions, it's pretty rare that I put down 1,000 lbs per ache.
> 
> My salt is about 10 minutes from my property. I refill at the pile about every half hour to 40 minutes, depending on traffic in the strip mall and out on the roads.


Huh, interesting.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

BUFF said:


> Used 900# per acre which from what I understand seems to be app rate for areas that unethically salt..
> Yes 900# per is excessive.


My math was different using tonnes(2200lbs)
2 per load or 4400lbs @800lbs per acre (5.5 per load) about 7 loads 
If he's doing another 1/2 tonne per load thats another 1.4 acres per load 
Not as daunting as 18 loads a night....


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mr.Markus said:


> My math was different using tonnes(2200lbs)
> 2 per load or 4400lbs @800lbs per acre (5.5 per load) about 7 loads
> If he's doing another 1/2 tonne per load thats another 1.4 acres per load
> Not as daunting as 18 loads a night....


Overlooked a decimal point..... D'oh


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

:laugh: feel free to do all the math you need...I still have a huge pile in the truck after I'm done.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

And why doesn't the new site allow my photos to load? What am I doing wrong here? I've tried "attaching file" and the little pictures thing above. Attach file says it's too large, and the picture icon acts like it's loading and then says oops something went wrong


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Operator error


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Just gotta take a screen shot of it to shrink it down a bit I guess.

To get back on track here...

This pile is is probably 4-6" thick-ish (?). Since I don't have a flat bed, it's terrible to clean out (as I'm sure you guys know). I've tried shop vacs, pulling it out with the garden hoe, and can't really find an efficient way of cleaning it out. I have to remove the majority of it before washing it out because I've already been into with the car wash owner after he "had to replace all the concrete because of the salt." Plus it seems to just spread it around more than remove it.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Holy crap! What kind of salter?


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Might be a pia but what about a heavy duty small tarp that you dump into hopper every time or couple times you fill it?


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Tarp laying on the bottom of bed in front of salter


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

JMHConstruction said:


> Just gotta take a screen shot of it to shrink it down a bit I guess.
> 
> To get back on track here...
> 
> This pile is is probably 4-6" thick-ish (?). Since I don't have a flat bed, it's terrible to clean out (as I'm sure you guys know). I've tried shop vacs, pulling it out with the garden hoe, and can't really find an efficient way of cleaning it out. I have to remove the majority of it before washing it out because I've already been into with the car wash owner after he "had to replace all the concrete because of the salt." Plus it seems to just spread it around more than remove it.


That's not from the spreader its from getting loaded right? I know it's a VBX but chain or auger?


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

If it's from loading maybe they have spill guards like this striker?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

what about doing what @LapeerLandscape did, and cut holes in the bed of the truck so it goes right through, or go to Milwaukee and I'm sure someone will shoot holes in your truck making it Swiss cheese...


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

It's from the spreader. Very little falls in while loading, unless the operator misses to one side or the other...but that's a different issue.

When I use the Airflo I do not have the problem near as bad.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Ajlawn1 said:


> That's not from the spreader its from getting loaded right? I know it's a VBX but chain or auger?


Chain


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

JMHConstruction said:


> Chain


This is the only pic I have of one of mine on my phone, but it looks like you are missing a plate on the end maybe...?


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Ajlawn1 said:


> This is the only pic I have of one of mine on my phone, but it looks like you are missing a plate on the end maybe...?
> 
> View attachment 212871
> 
> ...


Yes. I actually just quit messing with it and removed it completely. I kept having the plastic clips breaking off and I'd have to replace them. After about 3 times I just started leaving it off. It would get so backed up, it would break off about halfway through the storm.

Have you had problems with yours?


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

This might be a stupid question but is it possible it’s spinning the wrong way or your chain is upside down?


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Probably is


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

A lot of spreaders spill salt out the front but I think more so with the chain drive.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Western1 said:


> This might be a stupid question but is it possible it's spinning the wrong way or your chain is upside down?


It's spinning correctly. I'm positive the chains on correctly, but I'll take a look at the shop tomorrow.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Would building a box in front of it as a brace against the bed help?


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Maybe brace that plate?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

What if you subbed out your salting and stayed in bed while someone else salted...


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

BossPlow2010 said:


> What if you subbed out your salting and stayed in bed while someone else salted...


Then I'd be bored.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

JMHConstruction said:


> Then I'd be bored.


I know you've been gone awhile, but there's a politics section on plowsite now, with hours of buffoonery...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Can you mount a strip of strong mudflap material under the conveyer at the back of the truck, after or into the drop shute. Some thing thatll flap the chain and knock some material off before it gets dragged under?
I know my first gen tornado had a flap there or brushes....


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

BossPlow2010 said:


> I know you've been gone awhile, but there's a politics section on plowsite now, with hours of buffoonery...


Oh I found it :hammerhead:
My blood pressure went up too high. I have to stay away :laugh:
I somewhere in there is a post I need to reply to, but it's far buried and the posts I was reading had me so dumbfounded I had to just close it up.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

JMHConstruction said:


> And why doesn't the new site allow my photos to load? What am I doing wrong here? I've tried "attaching file" and the little pictures thing above. Attach file says it's too large, and the picture icon acts like it's loading and then says oops something went wrong


More than a 5 gallon bucket?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

JMHConstruction said:


> Yes. I actually just quit messing with it and removed it completely. I kept having the plastic clips breaking off and I'd have to replace them. After about 3 times I just started leaving it off. It would get so backed up, it would break off about halfway through the storm.
> 
> Have you had problems with yours?


No issues, I'd bolt it in... That whole chain trough is enclosed, you shouldn't have any seepage...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Ajlawn1 said:


> No issues, I'd bolt it in... That whole chain trough is enclosed, you shouldn't have any seepage...


So the plate has a purpose......fascinating....


----------



## CELandscapes (Dec 10, 2012)

That plate needs to be there. I’ve run 80 tons through mine so far this season and I don’t have a pile ever. Do you ever take the tray out that’s under the chain and clean it? Don’t bolt the plate on, the pins pop for a relief spot (think shear pin).


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

I guess I should stop complaining. Could be worse...


----------



## CELandscapes (Dec 10, 2012)

JMHConstruction said:


> I guess I should stop complaining. Could be worse...
> View attachment 213446


That's the salt for the walk guys


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

CELandscapes said:


> That's the salt for the walk guys


Good one


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

CELandscapes said:


> That's the salt for the walk guys


Yea easy access. Swipe into bucket!!!


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Western1 said:


> Yea easy access. Swipe into bucket!!!


Chicken feed straight off the back of the truck


----------

